#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > NEWBIES & STARTERSVRAGEN >  >  Behringer CX 3400

## _Jasper

Heeft iemand ervaring met de Behringer CX3400 crossover?

Seeeeeeee ya
Jasper
Drive-in Show The Dream Team

----------


## Dave

Ja, wij hebben em voor de drive-in in het rackje zitten, gekoppeld aan een oud-houtset. Mijn ervaringen met deze crosover zijn goed. Absoluut geen ruis (ik ben anders gewend, ben niet echt een Behringerfan), en ook de ingebouwde limiters zijn handig. Je kunt alle uitgangen muten en de fase omdraaien, evenals de laaguitgang mono instellen. Zit ook nog een delay op voor het laag.
Naar mijn idee een goed apparaat voor een goede prijs.

Greetz,
Dave

----------


## _Jasper

1 ding snap ik niet helemaal van deze crossover, kun je hem ook gebruiken 3-way stereo... Dus 3 stereo kanalen?? Als ik het uit de gebruiksaanwijzing goed begrijp, heb je dan 2 kanalen stereo en 1 mono. Of kun je toch 3 kanalen stereo aansluiten??

Seeeeeeee ya
Jasper
Drive-in Show The Dream Team

----------


## Niek...

Deze info geven de meeste zaken omtrent deze X-over. Duidelijk genoeg dacht ik zo...<img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle>





> citaat: The BEHRINGER SUPER-X PRO CX3400 is a new, high-precision active frequency crossover enabling 2 or 3-way stereo or even 4-way mono operation with your sound systems. Whether you're doing sound in a small club or large concert hall, looking to improve your stage monitoring or need an additional subwoofer in your studio: the SUPER-X PRO will fill the bill.



Tikfouten voorbehouden

----------


## _Jasper

Ja, dat dacht ik dus ook: maar toen ik ging kijken in de handleiding bij de aansluitingen achterop: voor 2 van de 3 kanalen staan 2x XLR (dus links en rechts), maar voor het 3e kanaal, is er maar 1tje, dus dat zou dan een mono kanaal zijn, toch?? Daarom snapte ik dat niet helemaal, misschien dat iemand uit eigen ervaringen wel weet hoe de vork in de steel steekt???



Seeeeeeee ya
Jasper
Drive-in Show The Dream Team

----------


## Niek...

Wederom niet uit eigen ervaring maar ik neem dat ze de bass hier mono schakelen...zie je wel vaker. Vraag het anders ff per e-mail op www.behringer.de

Tikfouten voorbehouden

----------


## Dave

Het is een drie-weg stereo crossover. Dus uitgangen voor laag mid en hoog per kanaal. Als je wilt kun je het laag mono nemen maar dat hoeft niet. (Doe ik zelf ook niet). Buiten dat kan ie dus 4-weg mono en 2-weg stereo, je gebruikt dan gewoon een deel niet eigenlijk. 
Wil je nog meer weten moet je maar even de handleiding downloaden bij behringer, staan alle mogelijkheden in. Voor specifieke info moet je maar ff mailen.

Greetz,
Dave

----------


## Contour

Ik gebruik je 2-weg versie de CX-2310. Bevalt tot nu toe prima. Alleem sommige knopjes draaien stroever dan andere. Dat is echter niet zo'n bezwaar want meer dan 1 keer instellen per avond zul je zeker niet doen!

MVG Contour

----------


## (m)IRON

Hey jah, nu je het zegt, dat hebben wij ook. De Delay-knopjes gaan wat stroever.

---&gt;&gt;&gt;Klik hier&lt;&lt;&lt;---

----------


## _Jasper

1 ding snap ik nog niet (ja blijf ff vragen...  :Wink: )
Zijn die XLR-uitgangen dan stereo aan de achterzijde van deze crossover?? Lijkt me onmogelijk...


Seeeeeeee ya
Jasper
Drive-in Show The Dream Team

----------


## FiëstaLj

Uhm stereo xlr ? hallo ? denk es na.....

Maar wij hebben LEM, bezoek de site

----------


## FiëstaLj

Ik denk ga zelf es op de site kijken...

Ik download ff de handleiding staat een afbeelding in van de achterkant

per kant 1 female xlr in en 3 male xlr uit..

Dus niks 2 xlr's per kant, gewoon hoog, mid en laag uit

Maar wij hebben LEM, bezoek de site

----------


## Rv

Volgens mij ben je naar het verkeerde model aan het kijken van Behringer hoor Jasper.

Ze hebben ook een 2weg stereo - 3weg mono toestel.

Misschien daardoor de vergissing ...

____
Rv.

----------


## _Jasper

Weet je wat het volgensmij is: door die handleiding kwam ik juist een beetje op het verkeerde spoor:
http://www.behringer-download.de/CX3..._NED_Rev_A.pdf
Wanneer je op blz. 7 kijkt, staat daar een plaatje van de achterkant van het apparaat, met aangegeven hoe je hem moet gebruiken in de 3-way stereo mode. Het kan aan mij liggen, maar volgensmij moet je die twee aansluitingen rechts naast nr. 3 en 4 ook gebruiken: dan zou je wel drievoudig stereo hebben, toch?? (er staat nu bij NOT USED)Je zou dan links een input hebben met 3 uitgangen, en rechts hetzelfde: dan tel ik wel 3x stereo.


Seeeeeeee ya
Jasper
Drive-in Show The Dream Team

----------


## Dave

Zie het al, ze hebben een beetje verkeerd plaatje neergezet. In 3-weg stereo, zoals jij hem denk ik wilt gebruiken (3-weg , dus laag mid en hoog per kanaal) is het: Kabeltjes van mengtafel naar de beide inputs, en dan vanaf alle outputs naar de verschillende versterkers. Als je geen moeite hebt met Engels kan je by the weg beter de Engelse versie downloaden, die is uitgebreider, en ook niet zo brak geschreven.

PS:Misschien dat we het grote setje bij het volgende scoutingfeest meehebben, kun je ook zien wat ik bedoel.

Greetz,
Dave

----------


## _Jasper

wanneer is dat? Ga ik er zijn.........

Seeeeeeee ya
Jasper
Drive-in Show The Dream Team

----------


## TUM

Hallo,

We hebben sinds kort ook de behringer super-x pro cx3400.
Maar we krijgen het ding niet corect aangesloten.
wat we geprobeert hebben is:
de x-over ingesteld zoals het in de handleiding staat op de 3-weg mode.
Het enigste wat er dan uitkomt is zacht geluid uit de high boxen.
de mid en sub kasten horen we dan niet.
ook hebben we de versterkers rechtstreeks naar het mengpaneel geleid wat wel tot muziek leide.
dus aan de versterkers, mengpaneel of kabels ligt het niet.

(ter verduidelijking: we hebben xlr naar beide inputs van de x over dus ook de not used in gebruik. Verder de low, mid en high naar de betreffende versterkers. naar ons inzien in de handleiding lijkt alles correct ingsteld te zijn.)

Wie kan mij verder helpen?
reageer op dit forum of mail mij op wouter6@hotmail.com
alvast bedankt.

Met vriendelijke groet,
Wouter

----------


## Wout Laenen

Wouter,

De kans is groot dat het aan de x-over zelf ligt, dat valt wel vaker voor bij Behringer (spreek uit eigen ervaring).
Je kan dus volgens mij best eens langslopen bij je dealer waarschijnlijk nog in garantie...

----------


## ronny

maak eens een fotootje van hoe jij het hebt aangesloten. Zo kunnen we beter zien of daar het probleem niet is...

mvg
ronny

----------


## TUM

Hallo,

Ik ben helaas niet in het bezit van een digitale camera dus op een foto zal u even moeten wachten.

Ik denk zelf dat het aan de kabels ligt (xlr) ik heb ze allemaal gebalanceerd (3 en 1 met alkaar verbonden) moet dat ook?
alleen de xlr van de cros over naar het mengpaneel is unbalanced (3 niet verbonden met de 1)
ook heb ik nergens de 'aarde' gebruikt (het metalen gedeelte van een xlr plug)

Misschien heb ik hier een fout in zitten?
zo niet dat zorg ik zo snel mogelijk voor een foto!

Met vriendelijke groet en alvast veel dank,
Wouter

----------


## Wout Laenen

Hoi,

Volgens mij ligt de bekabeling niet aan de oorzaak. Gebalanceerd signaal is vooral beter om storingen te voorkomen maar is niet per definitie verplicht. Dus wanneer je ongebalanceerd signaal uitstuurt, zou dat ook moeten lukken, ik heb hier bij mij ook alles ongebalanceerd aangesloten...

----------


## Davy Gabriels

> citaat:Ik denk zelf dat het aan de kabels ligt (xlr) ik heb ze allemaal gebalanceerd (3 en 1 met alkaar verbonden) moet dat ook?
> alleen de xlr van de cros over naar het mengpaneel is unbalanced (3 niet verbonden met de 1)



Je hebt dus de uitgangen van de CX3400 kortgesloten!!! pen 1=massa en pen 3=signaal- met elkaar verbonden, dus de spanning op de uitgangen stort in elkaar.

De ingangen heb je dan weer niet verbonden, wat juist wel moet als je ongebalanceerd aan je mengtafel vertrekt!

----------


## TUM

Hallo Davy,

Betekend dit dat ik mijn cros over nu weg kan gooien of is er nog hoop?
zou jij mij dan kunnen vertellen hoe ik de cros over kabels dan zou moeten maken?
want alle versterkers hebben gebalanceerde pluggen nodig dus de 1 en 3 verbonden (dacht ik teminste).

Ik ben vrij nieuw op het gebied van cros-overs en kabels dus als je mij wat info en uitleg kan geven zou ik dat zeer op prijs stellen.

alvast veel dank!
met vriendelijke groet,
Wouter

----------


## Rademakers

> citaat:zou jij mij dan kunnen vertellen hoe ik de cros over kabels dan zou moeten maken?



Niet maken, gewoon normale XLR kabels gebruiken/kopen. Om het geld hoef je het niet te laten in ieder geval.

Mvg Johan

----------


## TUM

Hallo,

Maar ik moet dan kabels hebben van 2 xlr naar 2 xlr (2 x man - 2 x vrouw)
ik heb deze kabels nog nergens te koop gezien. Jij?

Met vriendelijke groet,
Wouter

----------


## ronny

kan je toch niet goed volgen.  Je hebt toch telkens een kabeltje van mannelijk xlr naar vrouwelijk xlr.

die xlr connectoren bekabel je zo als je gebalanceerd wil werken:

pin1: shield, massa
pin2: +
pin3: -

dit in beide connectoren zo uiteraard. Voila je hebt nu een kabeltje gemaakt. Nu herhaal je dit totdat je genoeg kabeltjes hebt om te verbinden.

En dan je mengpaneel. Heeft deze een xlr uitgang? zoja  maak je een langere kabel op bovenstaande manier en verbind je die met je cross over. 

Heb je geen xlr uitgangen en dus ongebalanceerd heb je aan een kant waarschijnlijk rca connectoren..   en aan de andere kant weer xlr connectoren.
deze bekabel je dan zo: 
pin1 en pin3 samen aan de massa( shield )
pin2: + 

of met andere woorden: het tipje van je rca connector moet verbonden worden met pin2. pin1 en 3 verbindt je met de buitenkant van de rca connector.

snap je het nu een beetje?

mvg
ronny

----------


## TUM

Hallo,

Ja snap het.
Maar het mengpaneel wordt in mijn geval d.m.v Tulp stekkers aangesloten.
2 tulp naar 2 xlr 
moet ik in dit geval hetzelfde doen als bij de rca?

met vriendelijke groet,
Wouter

----------


## ronny

yup   rca is ander woord voor tulp :Wink: 

mvg
ronny

----------


## TUM

Hallo,

Het is bijna duidelijk.
Alleen die xlr van het 'mengpaneel' nog ik verbind 2 met de +
1 en 3 koppel ik aan elkaar maar gebruik ik ook de rand? ik bedoel dus het metalen gedeelte volgens mij de aarde? dus dan krijg je 1 en 3 en de rand (metalen gedeelte)
misschien een beetje onduidelijke beschrijving maar ik hoop dat je begrijpt wat ik bedoel met metalen gedeelte.

Met vriendelijke groet,
Wouter

----------


## ronny

uit je rca kabel komen normaal gezien 2 draadjes. Een daarvan heb je dus al aan pin 2 liggen, dit is namelijk de +. Het andere draadje verbind je met de overblijvende pennen. Pin 1 en 3 dus.  Voor de rest moet er in de xlr connector niets gebeuren.

mvg
ronny

----------


## TUM

Hallo Ronny,

Duidelijk en hartstikke bedankt!

Maar wat ik me dan afvraag is waarom die metalen rand erop zit (de aarde zeg maar) heeft die ook nog een functie?
en als ik die kabel verander zou het probleem met mijn crosover dan opgelost zijn?

met vriendelijke groet,
Wouter

----------


## ronny

als je je kabels nu juist hebt gemaakt en je hebt je cross over juist aangesloten, dan zou alles moeten werken nu.

Die metalen rand bied ook gewoonweg stevigheid aan het geheel. Of begrijp ik je nu verkeerd?

mvg
ronny

----------


## TUM

Hallo Ronny,

Kijk als je zoon xlr plug opent zie je 3 pinnen, maar ook zeg maar 1 plat pinnetje met een gaatje erin als je daar iets op aansluit geeft dat contact aan het hele metalen gedeelte.
(aarde of mantel weet niet hoe je dat noemt)

beetje onduidelijke beschijving maar ik weet niet hoe ik het anders moet zeggen.

Met vriendelijke groet,
Wouter

----------


## ronny

aha ja, gewoon niets mee doen :Wink: 

mvg
ronny

----------


## laserguy

dit is je fout:




> citaat:
> alleen de xlr van de cros over naar het mengpaneel is unbalanced (3 
> niet verbonden met de 1)



Als pen 3 (-) zweeft is het verschil tussen pen 2(+) en pen 3(-) niet gedefinieerd en dat is nou net het principe van een gebalanceerd signaal.
uiteindelijk signaal= signaal+ MIN signaal -
in een goed geval wordt dit:
uiteindelijk signaal = signaal+ MIN (signaal-)
aangezien bij een echt gebalanceerd signaal geldt: signaal+ = -signaal -
=&gt;uiteindelijk signaal = signaal+ MIN -signaal+
voor de duidelijkheid even gemeenschappelijke factor afzonderen geeft:
uiteindelijk signaal = signaal+ x(1 MIN -1)
aagezien 1-(-1)=2=&gt;uiteindelijk signaal=2xsignaal+
in jouw geval:
uiteindelijk signaal = signaal MIN (iets zwevends)
Alle mogelijk effecten zijn hier dus mogelijk aangezien "iets zwevends" van alles kan zijn.
Lees dit even een paar keer en het wordt wel helder.

----------


## TUM

Hallo Laserguy,

Ik moet het inderdaad een paar keer lezen, de 1e keer leek het wel chinees voormij  :Big Grin: 
Maar ik kom er nu wel uit!
Allemaal veel dank voor de uitleg e.d

Met vriendelijke groet,
Wouter

----------


## TUM

Hallo Mensen.

Ik heb de kabels nu op de juiste manier gemaakt. Alle kabels zijn nu geballanceerd (3 en 1 met elkaar verbonen) maar tot mijn verbazing werkt het nog niet. eerst had ik alleen geluid uit mijn tweeter, net bij het testen alleen geluid uit mijn bas.
ik heb 1 versterker naar doorgelust naar een ander om te kijken of het niet aan de versterkers of andere kabels light maar dit werkte gewoon.

Wat nu?
ik zal even beschijven hoe ik de behringer aan de achterzeide heb ingesteld:
ik heb in beide imputs een xlr zitten die naar het mengpaneel gaat.
in alle andere uitgangen zitten xlr kabels die naar de versterkers gaan (maar het uit welke ik links of rechts plaats?)
ik heb bij de mode beide knoppen uitgedrukt zodat hij stereo 3 way staat 
bij de lf sum zit ook nog een knopje wat ik gewoon uitgedrukt heb staan.
het x over freq. knopje staat ook uitgedrukt (dus op 1 x i.p.v 10x)

dit was de achterzeide 
als u de voorkant ook nodig heeft om mij te helpen dan hoor ik dat graag.

!! als ik mij x-over een beetje schud rammelt er iets in het linker gedeelte als ik hem openschroef kan ik daar niet bij komen!! (ik den een losse knop of zoiets)

Ik hoop dat iemand mij kan helpen
met vriendelijke groet,
Wouter

----------


## Davy Gabriels

> citaat:Je hebt dus de uitgangen van de CX3400 kortgesloten!!! pen 1=massa en pen 3=signaal- met elkaar verbonden, dus de spanning op de uitgangen stort in elkaar.



Lezen is ook een kunst! Deze mag je dus NIET met elkaar verbinden.

In mijn manual van de CX3400 staat alles klaar en duidelijk met voorbeeldschema!!!

----------


## ronny

> citaat:Ik heb de kabels nu op de juiste manier gemaakt. Alle kabels zijn nu geballanceerd (3 en 1 met elkaar verbonen)



Zo zijn ze nog steeds niet geballanceerd he...[} :Smile: ]

voor de laatste keer:

geballanceerd: 
pin1: shield, massa
pin2: +
pin3: -

ongeballanceerd:
pin1 en 3: doorverbinden en aan de massa(- bij ongebalanceerd)
pin2: +


Aangezien je uitgang van je mengpaneel ongebalanceerd was kunnen dus alleen maar de xlr's die je op de input van de cross over steekt ongeballanceerd zijn. De rest*MOET* geballanceerd zijn.

En wat de voorkant betreft. Zet alle draaiknopjes int midden en er zou toch ergens geluid moeten uitkomen.....





> citaat:!! als ik mij x-over een beetje schud rammelt er iets in het linker gedeelte als ik hem openschroef kan ik daar niet bij komen!! (ik den een losse knop of zoiets)



Een behringer crossover zit redelijk stevig ineen ja. Tlaatst nog ene open gedaan en das even werk. Maar er kan normaal gezien niks los komen. Als dit zo is dan zie je wel aan de voorkant of er ergens iets ontbreekt..

mvg
ronny

----------


## TUM

Hallo,

Hmz... idd verkeerd gelezen
maar,

geballanceerd: 
pin1: shield, massa
pin2: +   (deze zit aan het middelste draadje van de kabel dus zeg maar met het plastic 
eromheen)
pin3: -   (deze zit aan aan de mantel van de kabel dus het draad wat de bovengenoemde kabel omringd)

Maar wat meot ik dan met pin1: shield, massa want daar heb ik geen draad mee voor. Dus als ik die wil verbinden moet ik wel doorlussen toch?

Dus even in het kort voor mij.
Ik moet bij alle kabels (cros over naar menpaneel en cros over naar versterkers) alle 3 en 1 verbonden binnen weer uit elkaar halen zodat ik alle kabels weer unbalanced heb. 
Of zit ik er nu helemaal naast.

Weet nu even echt niet meer wat ik moet doen.

ben op dit gebied echt een noob zoals jullie waarschijnlijk al gemerkt hebben :P

Met vriendelijke groet,
Wouter

----------


## Dave

Begin eens met microfoonkabel in plaats van die kabel die je nu gebruikt. Dat wil zeggen: 2 aders, met daar OMHEEN een mantel. Verbind de MANTEL met pin 1, een van de ADERS met pin 2, de andere ADER met pin 3. Doe dit aan beide kanten van de plug hetzelfde (1x male, 1x female) en je hebt een goede kabel.

----------


## ronny

ja uiteraard moet je microfoon kabel gebruiken.

Na je laatste post merk ik dus dat jij waarschijnlijk de hele tijd de verkeerde kabel gebruikt hebt..?


mvg
ronny

----------


## TUM

Hallo,

Ik gebruik inderdaad een kabel met 1 draad met 1 mantel.
dit is niet juist hoor ik nu.

dus ik moet een kabel halen met daarin 2 kabels en 1 mantel
de mantel verbind ik met de 1
1 kabel (maakt niet uit welke verbind ik met de 2
en 1 tje met de 3 (ik neem aan dat ik aan beide kanten van de kabel hetzelfde draad(kleur) met de 2 en 3 moet verbinden toch?)

moet ik alle kabels hetzelfde maken of zit er verschil tussen de kabel naar het mengpaneel en de versterkers?

met vriendelijke groet,
en alvast veel dank voor jullie uitleg en hulp!
Wouter

----------


## laserguy

bij de kabel tussen je mengpaneel en Behringer moet JIJ dus WEL pin 1 met 3 doorverbinden omdat je mengpaneel ongebalanceerd is.
De kabels tussen Behringer en versterker DAARENTEGEN allemaal recht op recht verbinden dus
pin 1 - pin 1
pin 2 - pin 2
pin 3 - pin 3
De afscherming rond de kabels komt aan pin 1.
Theoretisch zou het moeten werken met je kabels die je nu hebt (ook al ligt pin 3 aan pin 1). Je werkt dan gewoon ongebalanceerd. Helaas weet ik dat ook mijn Behringercross raar doet als je op deze manier de uitgang van gebalanceerd naar ongebalanceerd maakt. Vandaar dus de eerste regels van dit bericht uitvoeren.

----------


## ronny

Ik denk dat we je nu wel genoeg info gegeven hebben zodat je verder kan. Alles wat je moet weten staat in dit topic.

Laat ons weten of het gelukt is :Wink: 

mvg
ronny

----------


## TUM

Hallo allemaal,

Ik zal eens kijken of het mij gaat lukken.
ik laat zeker weten of het gelukt is.
veel dank voor jullie tijd, uitleg en snelle reacties!

met vriendelijke groet,
Wouter

----------


## TUM

Hallo Mensen,

Ben ik weer.
Ik ben zonet naar een electro winkel geweest om de zogenoemde mic. kabels te halen. ik had voor de zekerheid mijn cros over en mij kabels meegenomen.

hij zei dat de kabels die ik bij me mic. kabels waren. ze waren goed aangesloten en ze zijn doorgeten en deden het.

Volgens hem kon ik nog 3 dingen proberen:
- de aarde van de xlr stekker erbij aansluiten doorlussen op de 3 en 1 (dit omdat er bij de ingangen op de crosover aan de bovenzeide een metalen plaatje zit die contact maakt met de mantel) (metalen rand van de xlr)
- i.p.v 2 xlr imputes 1 xlr imput gebruiken en de 2 tulpstekkers dus mnet 1 xlr verbinden
- een keer de 2 knopjes aan de achterzeide ingedrukt gebruiken dus niet uigedrukt.

De stekkers en kabels waaren dus volgens hem juist gemaakt
 de mantel naar de 1 en naar de 3 en het middelste draadje naar de 2
 als ik optie 2 (hiebovengenoemd) ging gebruiken moet ik de mantels op 1 doen. 1   binnendraadje van 1 kabel op 2. en het binnedraadje van de andere kabel op 3.

misschien kan iemand mij nu verder helpen?

Want ik snap niet echt veel meer van na deze uitleg. Jullie?

Met vriendelijke groet,
Wouter

p.s (is hier iemand met de behringer super-x pro cx 3400?) zo ja, zou die persoon niet 1 xlr plug kunnen opendraaien en vertellen hoe het in elkaar zit?

----------


## Davy Gabriels

zucht....
uwe mic kabel heeft 2 draadjes en 1 gevlochten afscherming:
aan de male XLR:
gevlochten afscherming van de kabel aan pin 1
draadje 1 aan pin 2
draadje 2 aan pin 3

aan de female XLR:
gevlochten afscherming van de kabel aan pin 1
draadje 1 aan pin 2
draadje 2 aan pin 3

sorry jongen, maar als dit niet lukt, moet je ten eerste de kabels niet zelf maken, ten tweede een goede winkel zoeken!!!





> citaat:de mantel naar de 1 en naar de 3 en het middelste draadje naar de 2



IK HEB JE AL MEERMAALS GEZEGD DAT JE 1 EN 3 NIET MAG BRUGGEN EN NU DOE JE HET NOG???? LEZEN IS OOK EEN KNUST!!!!

Volgens mij gebruik je gewoon de verkeerde kabel...
Knip gewoon hetgeen je aangesloten hebt op pin 3 af!

----------


## TUM

Hallo,
-------------------------------------------------------------------
uwe mic kabel heeft 2 draadjes en 1 gevlochten afscherming:||
-------------------------------------------------------------------
Dit is niet het geval! hij heeft 1 draadje en 1 gevlogten mantel.
dus... als ik het goed begrijp weten ze in die electroshop waar ik geweest ben niet wat een mic. kabel is want hun zeiden dat de kabel die ik had een mic. kabel was.

Maar als ik het koperdraadje eraf knip dan heb ik een balanced kabel toch?
tewijl hij niet belanced moet zijn staat in het boekje
als ik het koperdraad wegknip heb ik de mantel naar 3 en het binnendraadje naar 2 in dit geval is 1 niet aangesloten.

Of heb ik nu weer wel de verkeerde kabel?

met vriendelijke groet,
Wouter

----------


## Dave

Je hebt de verkeerde kabel ja, alleen goedkope alecto-microfoontjes gebruiken de kabel die jij hebt als mic-kabel. Een GOEDE mic-kabel (of lijnkabel) heeft 2 aders en een afscherming. Of dacht je dat we voor ons lol 3-polige stekkers gebruikten?

Als ik jou was zou ik maar gewoon een aantal kant en klare kabels kopen bij een muziekzaak, (niet die dixo-bobo, die moet z'n vak gaan leren). Dan weet je in ieder geval dat je goede kabels hebt, want hier wordt jij ook niet wijzer van.

Succes ermee[^]

PS: Check deze link even, makkelijker kan ik het je niet maken:
http://www.sale.nl/support/techdocs/article.asp?ID=12

----------


## TUM

Hallo,

Thanx allemaal.
dan zal ik nu eens de goede kabels gaan halen en dan komt het helemaal goed!

veel dank allemaal!
voor julie geduld en alle antwoorden.

Met vriendelijke groet,
Wouter

Ik laat weten of het gelukt is!! (morgen of overmorgen)

----------


## TUM

Hallo,

ik heb nu de juiste kabels emaakt
1 mantel 2 binnendraden.
doorgemeten en ze werken

maar:
laatste punbtje :P
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
bij de kabel tussen je mengpaneel en Behringer moet JIJ dus WEL pin 1 met 3 doorverbinden omdat je mengpaneel ongebalanceerd is.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
welke kabel gebruik ik hiervoor? 1tje met 1 mantel en 1 draadje of 1 mantel en 2 draden?
ik heb nu 1 mantel en 1 draadje de mantel is doorgelust aan de 3 (1&3)
(deze xlr word verbonden met tulp stekkers)

met vriendelijke groet,
Wouter

----------


## ronny

> citaat:bij de kabel tussen je mengpaneel en Behringer moet JIJ dus WEL pin 1 met 3 doorverbinden omdat je mengpaneel ongebalanceerd is.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> welke kabel gebruik ik hiervoor? 1tje met 1 mantel en 1 draadje of 1 mantel en 2 draden?
> ik heb nu 1 mantel en 1 draadje de mantel is doorgelust aan de 3 (1&3)
> (deze xlr word verbonden met tulp stekkers)



Voor wat je hier zegt kan je beter de kabel met 1 mantel en 1 draadje gebruiken. Gelijk jij zelf al gezegt hebt is correct. Het zou nu toch echt wel moeten werken hoor :Big Grin: 

mvg
ronny

----------


## TUM

JA!!!

Het werkt!!!

Alleen ik hep nu een klein ander probleempje.
ik heb in 1 van mij tweeters een protector/filter gesloopt.
ik heb gehoord dat deze filter/protector overbodig word wanneer je een cros over gebruikt.
klopt dit?
kan ik hem verwijderen en de tweeter rechstreeks op de aansluiting aansluiten of moet ik een nieuwe protector / filter kopen?

Nogmaals VEEL DANK ik was hier zelf nooit uitgekomen.

Het advies van een andere electro shop opzoeken zal ik zeker gebruiken! :P (zei zeiden dat het met die andere kabels moest)

Met vriendelijke groet,
Wouter

----------


## ronny

je zal een nieuwe filter moeten steken ja.  die filter zit daar namelijk om de frequenties die je top binnengaan nog eens op te delen in frequenties voor de woofer en voor het hoge tonen gedeelte.

wanneer je rechtstreeks gaat verbinden zal je je woofer en je hoge tonen driver kapot maken.

mvg
ronny

----------


## TUM

Hallo

Oke dan haal ik ff ergens een nieuwe.
zullen wel neit zo duur zijn.

met vriendelijke groet,
Wouter

----------


## Gast1401081

NEE, als je genoeg versterkers hebt niet, 

kun je van je mixer naar je behringer,  &gt;&gt;&gt; dan naar de drie (stereo) amps, die een Laag, Mid en Hoog sectie weergeven. Je draait dan 3weg aktief, zoals we dat zo mooi noemen. Wel ff goed inregelen, maar dat spreekt voor zich...........




(tenzij er nog ergens een bullitje extra zit, dat mag dan weer wel via het filter...)

----------

